# rod cleaning



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

my question is this, what can you polish the finish of a rod with that wont turn white when it gets wet in the rain or surf?? 

frank


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Lemon Pledge works OK, a good quality auto wax would probably be better. I don't use anything but soap & water personally.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

tried several high quality car waxes and all have turned white when they get wet, it goes away in the sun. some of my rod finishes are just getting dull from the sand and the salt even tho i spray them down after use. just like them to look good, as most are expensive high quality rods. TY


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen folks use lemon pledge as well, but I usually just use soapy water to clean the guides and reel seats. I usually wipe everything down afterward and let it sit on the deck in the sun to try off and then put them away.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I use a high quality carnuba auto wax, really brings out the shine on glossy painted blanks.

I forget the specific name, I'll take a look tonight. You need to make sure you put a thin coat on and take your time getting it to buff up. I haven't experienced the turning white you speak of, suspect to heavy a coat or not really buffed well, leaving a bit of residue behind.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

pledge


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

talked to J&B rods today he said that some tackle shops sell a rod polish that you just wipe on, have to look for that, maybe bass pro. he also said that he has a flex coating that is put over the old coat which will give it a new shine and bring back out the wrapping colors, $15 , but you have to leave it over night to dry. sounds good to me, our rods these days cost a small fortune and are worth protecting


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

I use Pledge and haven't had a problem. I first read about it here:

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/101/rodclean.php

This site is mostly geared to fly fisherman, but I used their tips on an OLD boat rod, freshwater rods and fly rods my Dad gave me. The boat rod is a 70's vintage True Temper rod with an Ocean City reel. It looks like brand new now. The cork grip is beautiful too!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

very good article greg, ty


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Nothing wrong with pledge- but need to throw this out as a warning to new builders- you don't want to be using that stuff, Or any type furniture polish- esp the spray types, in or around where you do finishing work on your rods. The sprays can contaminate the work area- and will cause issues when it comes to applying epoxy finish to rod wrappings.

If you contaminate the work area it can be extremely difficult to rid the area of the problem.

The most common ailment is the finish will not adhere correctly to the wraps, and can develop what is known as "fish eyes" in the cured epoxy. The finish looks horrible when this occurs.

For those guys that are not building rods, this shouldn't be a concern when using pledge.

Just tossing it out there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Does it have silicone in it? I would imagine it does. If that's the case, you're definitely right about keeping it out of your work space. Any contamination is bad, but silicone is particularly bad with epoxy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

whatever you use, don't use ANY kind of pressured water to wash a rod... I put airpockets on the coat of a J&B rod like that a few days ago


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you damage the blank or the finish? That sucks, but it should be easily fixable if it's just the finish.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> whatever you use, don't use ANY kind of pressured water to wash a rod... I put airpockets on the coat of a J&B rod like that a few days ago


I typically hit the car wash on the way out of the OBX. While washing the vehicle I use the high pressure hose to wash off the rods I have up in the ski rack. Never a problem thus far.

Was the rod freshly built ? I wouldn't do this to a rod that hadn't been allowed to cure for at least a week.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Now that I think about it, I used Pledge Oil on it... might have softened up the coat 

Not too big of a blow, the rod is years old and taken a beating on the piers and in the kayak.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> pledge


Yep, I use the pledge with orange oil and then I use a little turtlewax and for the rods with chrome guides I use Flitz Metal polish.


----------

